# One of Holyoke’s Most Wanted Arrested



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*One of Holyoke's Most Wanted Arrested*

*







*

HOLYOKE, MASSACHUSETTS (WWLP) - An individual who was on the Holyoke Police Department's ten most wanted list has been arrested. According to a press release from the Holyoke Police Department, 58-year-old Pedro Borrero turned himself in to police headquarters last Thursday. Borrero was wanted on two default warrants for trafficking cocaine and distributing drugs in a school zone. Borrero will now be replaced on the ten most wanted list by Angel Rafael Torres. Torres is wanted by the Holyoke Police Department for distribution of heroin and default warrants out of Northampton. He has been arraigned 21 times on various charges. Anyone who has any information regarding his whereabouts is asked to call the Holyoke Police Department at 322-6900.








Watch the video

http://cdn.dayport.com/wwlpimg/htm/wwlp22player.htm?Art_ID=415306


----------

